# AquaClear for Fluval Flora/Ebi



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience in using a different filter on the Fluval Flora / Ebi tanks other than the one that comes in the kit. 

Although it looks nice being completely self contained, I find that I have to turn the flow way down to save my fish from getting buffeted around. The problem then comes with increased noise from the filter - almost like it's working harder to slow down the water passing through.

I've tried putting some floating plants around the spraybar in order to keep the water flow up but shielded it in a way but it's still pretty powerful. 

I was thinking of putting an AC20 on the back as they seem so much quieter (and customizable for media) but I'd probably have to leave the lid off or cut the glass to fit.

I know I could always simply try the other filter but was looking for some feedback or experience before starting out.

Thoughts?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I won't buy any HOB other than aquaclear. They are just the best I have seen media wise with lots of options and the media lasts forever. Also, you see a lot of old aquaclear filters around, but you don't see many old filters of other types. To me, this means they last. Every ac filter I have is used


----------



## ScottL (Dec 16, 2012)

I have 2 of the Fluval Floras and have a HOB or in this case HOS (hang on side) filters in each one. One only has an AC20 with a sponge on the intake tube to keep shrimps safe. The other has the internal filter that it came with and a small aqueon HOB. I put the HOB filters on initially thinking that I would remove them eventually and use the internal filter, but the internal filter takes up more space than I like. I haven't put the lid on either of the tanks as it does not fit with the filters and heaters in place. I have lost at least 2 fish who jumped out.
I bought another small canister type filter that will fit over the back, but have not installed it yet. It should make the tank look much cleaner without the filter hanging on the side. I am still undecided if I will keep the HOB filters on these tanks.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

HOB's are great. They aerate your water as well, so I'd recommend keeping it. If not to use at this moment, at least for a future investment.


----------

